# Entry Level Salary for American Soon to be Lawyer in Dubai



## MisterJD (May 20, 2013)

All,

Some background information about myself:
- Recent graduate from a reputable American law school
- Excellent grades in both undergrad and law school
- Speak Arabic fluently, but cannot read or write
- Moot court experience
- July Bar exam candidate 

I have recently interviewed via Skype and telephone with six local Dubai law firms over the past 15 days. By local Dubai firms, I am _not_ talking about the Baker Mackenzie's, Clifford Chance's, or Linklaters. Rather, smaller law firms where the majority of the lawyers are Arab or Indian nationals, with a small number of European legal practitioners as consultants. The biggest firm I spoke with was about 140 employees/lawyers, and the smallest was 8. 

The interviews have all went smoothly until they ask me "what are you hoping to make?" 

To make a long story short, I have told them all "about $5000 USD/month with reasonable allowances." Reasonable allowances to me are housing, transportation and medical. 

Regardless of opinions on how I handled this question, I am asking those of you that have some knowledge of current UAE legal salaries, whether my requested amount is reasonable (or unreasonable). I based my requested salary on the guides published by Robert Half and Arabian Business. 

Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

USD 5k sounds about right if you've only just passed the bar with no PQE and looking at small firms. Doubt you'll get housing and transport on top of that. Medical should be included and a flight home once a year.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you have no previous law experience in the 'real world' don't expect too generous of a package offer.

All in all, you'd be better off finding a proper law job at home. A couple years' experience practicing law in North America will put you in a much better position in Dubai, whether as in-house for a proper company or a more established firm, and the packages will be substantially higher. The legal counsels and corporate lawyers I know out here make anywhere from 35K up to 100K a month. 

My worry is that if you come out to Dubai straight from law school, it will be exceedingly difficult to find a proper legal job should you return to North America (are you Canadian or American?).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

MisterJD said:


> - Recent graduate from a reputable American law school



Had to delete everything after "Recent Grad"
If you move here being a new grad, you wont get a job back in the US

Piece of advise: Practice your occupation in North America, get some years of experience and then decide whether to move over if you like. Chances are you won't be coming to Dubai given your track record.


----------



## MisterJD (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all for this information. It is very helpful!


----------

